# Need drivers for Multimedia Video Controller and PCI Devices



## SwimmSpace9 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello;

I've had this recurring problem for about 6 months now and I can't find a solution.
Recurring because sometimes my HP Pavilion dv9812us laptop running Vista 32 will usually always show a box on my desktop when I turn on my laptop saying Windows has found new hardware and needs to install drivers for them.

But Windows can't find any drivers. And sometimes, the box will not even appear. As if the problem has disappeared.

But the problem always comes back, eventually.

Anyway, I have tried researching the problem looking for a solution and have grown minor-ally knowledgeable in how to read the device ID and hardware ID info in Device Manager for the missing drivers.

The info on the problem devices is as follows:



Multimedia video controller:

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0032&SUBSYS_30CF103C&REV_05

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0032&SUBSYS_30CF103C

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0032&CC_040010

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0032&CC_0400



There are 3 different PCI Devices with the caution ! in Device Manager.

In order, they are



PCI Device

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0022&SUBSYS_30CF103C&REV_22

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0022&SUBSYS_30CF103C

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0022&CC_000500

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0022&CC_0005



PCI Device


PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0043&SUBSYS_30CF103C&REV_12

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0043&SUBSYS_30CF103C

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0043&CC_008000

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0043&CC_0080



PCI Device



PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0052&SUBSYS_30CF103C&REV_12

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0052&SUBSYS_30CF103C

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0052&CC_008000

PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0052&CC_0080

These are the "hardware" I need drivers for.
But I can't find them anywhere.

I hope someone here can help me.

Thank you all.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

VEN(vendor) 1180 is for Ricoh In a laptop that's going to be a card reader.

You'll find the driver here> HP Software and Driver Downloads for HP Printers, Laptops, Desktops and More | HP® Customer Support
Under Driver-Keyboard, Mouse and Input Devices / Ricoh 5-1 Card Reader Driver


----------



## jbmcmillan (Oct 3, 2002)

If the drivers don't help I found a thread at Hp support that suggest it's a failing motherboard.
PCI device and Multimedia video controller - HP Support Forum - 2960395


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Something more along those lines yes.


----------



## SwimmSpace9 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey, and thanks for the replies!

Yes, I've been to that page (of the HP pavilion dv9812us running Vista) and I've seen Paul Tikkanen (HP Expert) 's redirection to that same page.

Unfortunately, his links don't seem to take me anywhere. I don't see any drivers ready for download on that page. And I also don't see a listing for the Ricoh Card Reader.

I had though I had found my solution when I found that webpage but I have never been able to see anything in those links.

Maybe I simply don't know what to select. Can someone guide me?

Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

On the HP page Select Windows in the left box then Vista in the right box then clic on the "update" button on the updated page click on "Driver-Keyboard, Mouse and Input Devices" to expand the category, scroll down to "Ricoh 5-1 Card Reader Driver" then click on the "Download button on the left. Select use the HP Download Assistant, the assistant will then walk you through the next steps.


----------



## SwimmSpace9 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello again.
Thank you for the reply.

I found the Ricoh 5-1 Card Reader Driver SP37726 and downloaded it. Version 3.51.01.

I thought I had Version 3.50.02 running but maybe not.

Anyway, I rebooted the laptop and the "Windows Needs Drivers for the Unknown Devices" box did not pop up.

Ordinarily I would think that you have solved the problem. But guess what?

When I first turned on my laptop this morning, the 'needs drivers' box did not pop up anyway after boot up. And I had not yet done anything to the laptop. In fact, I was just getting ready to check this Forum for answers!

So is the problem solved? Or is this just another instance of the intermittent nature of my problem?

I really can't say if we should mark this case as solved and close out this question or not. Perhaps the administrator can decide.

My laptop went for a stretch of 3 weeks before the 'needs drivers' box popped up last time.

Let me know if we should close out this question as solved and how to do it. Meanwhile, I would like to thank you all for your detailed help. Thank you.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Open device manager(start orb type _device manager_ in the search box hit enter), if there are no yellow or red call outs displayed you're good to go and can mark it as solved.


----------



## SwimmSpace9 (Nov 19, 2006)

OK.
Device Manager shows no red or yellow signs. However, I expected as much when the 'Windows need drivers' box does not appear.

This has always been the case when the 'need drivers' box appears or does not appear-Device Manager will likewise indicate a problem or not.

I guess you're right, though. For now, let's just call the problem solved and hope it does not spontaneously return.

I would be grateful if you close this thread out and mark it as solved. Once again, thank you all for your enormous help. Thank you.


----------



## SwimmSpace9 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello again;

Is it too late to continue posting to this thread?
I came home today and turned on the laptop and the "Windows need drivers" box has reappeared. 
I'm stumped. Sorry, I thought we had solved it.
Do I need to start another thread?
Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Open device manager and tell us what device has the yellow or red call outs next to it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Windows need drivers


 Microsoft Windows, will never inform you with a message that_ you need drivers. _You would only see yellow flags in the Device Manager. Did you install a 3rd party app like _Iolo System Mechanic_ or some other maintenance software?


----------



## SwimmSpace9 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi and thanks for helping out. 

Device Manager shows the same yellow flagged items listed under Other Devices (Multimedia Video Controller, PCI Device, PCI Device, PCI Device) as before.

Did I install a third party app? I can't remember. This problem has been plaguing me since late July. It seems like it started after I did something to MalwareBytes for what I was thinking I was getting my computer back into the condition I left it.

Long story.......I think I had contracted some malware. I couldn't get rid of it. I am subscribed to MalwareBytes. I uninstalled it, then tried to reinstall it. It wouldn't reinstall. Other things were acting strangely, too. I took my laptop to the shop. They got it back working again. But they had to rearrange and wipe things I had. 

It took a while to get things back in order.

One night, I seem to remember coming across something in MalwareBytes that I wanted to set up again. Here is where I just don't remember what it was or if it actually affected anything. But I vaguely seem to remember that this driver problem started around late July and that is the only connection I vaguely remember that maybe it had something to do with MalwareBytes. But what? I really didn't see how.

I wasn't too concerned. I tried to research it. Seems I remember the missing driver problem happening before, years ago when Vista wasn't very old and whatever I did to get help solving the problem, worked. I thought this would be simple to solve.

Seems I probably downloaded a Ricoh SP36216 5-1 Card Reader Driver maybe, (which by now is probably an older version) and that solved the problem. But that was years ago so I can't really remember.

Now I tried the Ricoh SP37726 which is the 5-1 Card Reader Driver today. We thought it had worked. But the very next day the problem returned.

It makes me wonder if the drivers I need simply aren't out there anymore.

Sorry for the long story. It probably wasn't much help.

Thanks. I hope it gives you some ideas.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I am subscribed to MalwareBytes. I uninstalled it, then tried to reinstall it. It wouldn't reinstall


This is an indication that you are infected. 
Please click on the link in my signature for* Virus/Malware Help*. Do those things and post in that section of the forum and not here, please. 
Once you have a clean bill of health, we can try to find any drivers you need.


----------



## SwimmSpace9 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello and thanks for the reply.

My statement you quoted about MalwareBytes needs some clarification and explanation. I apologize I wasn't clear.

I am subscribed to MalwareBytes, then and now.

It was back then, when I was having what I suspected was malware infection, that I uninstalled MalwareBytes, and then it wouldn't reinstall. That's when I took the laptop to the local repair shop.

When I got my laptop back, all my desktop and sites were in disarray. I started rearranging everything to the way I had it.

MalwareBytes was now able to work properly. I could install it, uninstall it, and I had live protection once again. That was one of the things that would not work while I had the infection. I have always felt that the repair shop was able to clean up my laptop.

However, if you wish, we can still submit my laptop to your investigations. I clicked on your Virus/Malware help and briefly perused it. I ran the DDS and it produced two desktop logs. I looked them over and only barely understand it. But nothing stands out to me about the two logs that shouts 'red alert!' Of course, I don't know how to interpret them like you can.

Please let me know how to proceed and if I need to start a new thread in the Virus/Malware Help section-if we decide to proceed with this line of attack before getting back to the missing drivers problem.

Thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Do those things and post in that section of the forum and not here, please.


----------

